# Video Camera?



## collinbxyz (Dec 12, 2010)

What do you guys suggest as a nice, fairly cheap, video camera that is good for cubing videos? I want an idea before Christmas, so any suggestion is appreciated. Thx!


----------



## Edward (Dec 12, 2010)

Just about any Flip camera


----------



## bigbee99 (Dec 12, 2010)

A flip would be the best camera that fits your description.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 12, 2010)

You've seen my videos. That's what a Flip can do.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Dec 12, 2010)

My webcam.
$50, was 80 2 years ago.
[youtubehd]tIYUZ_xaz8E[/youtubehd]


----------



## Edward (Dec 12, 2010)

Oh and the camera on the Nokia Nuron is so cash bro.


----------



## Toad (Dec 12, 2010)

Since when could Statues play guitar?!


----------



## collinbxyz (Dec 12, 2010)

I have the flip, but I don't like the quality: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sEDlFr_AkoA


----------



## Edward (Dec 12, 2010)

You need better lighting


----------



## collinbxyz (Dec 14, 2010)

Still, I will be doing a lot of reviews, and I will be doing up close videos, so I want one for auto focus. Any suggestions?


----------



## JackJ (Dec 14, 2010)

Get an HD flip. I use a flip for the majority of my videos and I think it's a great camera for cubing.


----------



## collinbxyz (Dec 14, 2010)

No auto focus though. And I want one where you can flip the screen, so you know what the video looks like.


----------



## Edward (Dec 14, 2010)

collinbxyz said:


> No auto focus though. And I want one where you can flip the screen, so you know what the video looks like.


 
Have you actually seen the flip HD?
http://www.theflip.com/en-us/

Erm, I think there is a Sony Quickcam with the kind of things you're looking for.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 14, 2010)

Edward said:


> You need better lighting


 This. The flip really needs lighting, seeing as I think they made it for it's easy portability and it's assumed to go outdoors.


collinbxyz said:


> Still, I will be doing a lot of reviews, and I will be doing up close videos, so I want one for auto focus. Any suggestions?


 So...Pestvic like videos?


----------



## collinbxyz (Dec 14, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> This. The flip really needs lighting, seeing as I think they made it for it's easy portability and it's assumed to go outdoors.
> 
> So...Pestvic like videos?


 
Ya. I PM'd Pestvic, and he just a test for a new camera, but when I checked the price it was like $1200...


----------



## collinbxyz (Dec 14, 2010)

I do think I found a nice one though. It's $250 dollars with auto focus and I think HD. http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=470938811&pf_rd_i=507846


----------



## collinbxyz (Dec 14, 2010)

Although I did hear it was bad in dim light, which I have. I can't really get good lighting in my room.


----------



## jtjogobonito (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## collinbxyz (Dec 17, 2010)

I really want something that is good with low lighting and nice with up close vids.


----------



## maggot (Dec 17, 2010)

maybe what you want instead of a 250 camera is 250 in lighting. besides, cubing in dim or yellow lights sucks anyway... so why not just buy some good lighting anyway?


----------



## collinbxyz (Dec 17, 2010)

I got better lighting, and I hope to get the camera I mentioned before


----------



## collinbxyz (Dec 17, 2010)

Any other suggestions plz?


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Dec 17, 2010)




----------



## collinbxyz (Dec 18, 2010)

CubesOfTheWorld said:


>


 
Ya, I saw that already


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 19, 2010)

Ask this guy, his webcam seems pretty damn good. The auto focusing isn't the best though.
I reccomend you go to your local Best Buy or other store, bring a cube with a lot of detail (Example: Edison with it's textured edges), and go to the camera section. Turn on the sample cameras, and put the cubies in front of the lens to try and auto focus on it. Find one you like and can afford.


----------



## The Puzzler (Dec 19, 2010)

With good lighting the Flip Mino actually has fairly good focus even though there isn't auto focus. You just need good lighting.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 19, 2010)

The Puzzler said:


> With good lighting the Flip Mino actually has fairly good focus even though there isn't auto focus. You just need good lighting.


 
Oh lordy, are you right.


----------



## The Puzzler (Dec 19, 2010)

Sarcasm? I know it really isn't focusing, but it still has fairly good quality up close.


----------

